# Keo carbon/composite pedal body durability



## mrcreosote (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a KG461 'Jalabert Signature' frame, which has had a succession of matching PP396 Jalabert Signature pedals. I have postponed the inevitable move from a Delta cleat to a Keo cleat with a recent Ebay purchase of probably the last pair in the world of mint condition Jalabert-edition PP396 pedals. However, my new track bike has Keo-compatible, alloy-bodied pedals, and I would prefer to not have to maintain two pairs of shoes for too much longer.

All that being said, I am wondering about the durability of the composite / carbon bodies of the Look Keo range of pedals. Very early on I had a pair of PP246, and can't say I was that impressed with how long it was before there was noticeable wear on the front of the pedal where the cleat was held in. How long should I expect the body on the existing range of pedals to last?


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I had a pair of keo blade in 2012. The body developed a crack around the axle. They were replaced under warranty. The second pair only lasted 8 months and was replaced under warranty too. I switched to dura ace 9000 pedals and I have not missed the look pedals. 
not worth the headaches. Also, the look cleats do not last very long..
Not trying to tell you to buy shimano pedals, just saying to look around for other options.


----------



## mrcreosote (Sep 9, 2010)

veloci1 said:


> I had a pair of keo blade in 2012. The body developed a crack around the axle. They were replaced under warranty. The second pair only lasted 8 months and was replaced under warranty too. I switched to dura ace 9000 pedals and I have not missed the look pedals.
> not worth the headaches. Also, the look cleats do not last very long..
> Not trying to tell you to buy shimano pedals, just saying to look around for other options.


Thanks. At this stage, the Ritchey WCS Echelon pedal may be the way to go (plus it will go with the Ritchey stem and seatpost already on the bike). Somehow cant quite bring myself to look at Xpedo, Exustar, Wellgo et al, although they will probably do the job just as well. FWIW I have the Exustar E-PR107TK Track Pedals on the track bike (Keo cleat, but with the option of double straps as well - friend of mine just riding clip-ins pulled a foot and ended up with broken shoulder). OTOH, it wont be doing quite the same amount of work as the road bike will be.

cheers

MrC.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

See pics, first time this happened I got a replacement under warranty via the shop (Look distributor wanted nothing to do with it), second time they said it was now outside the original warranty as the replacement only carries on from the original warranty period.
I went speedplay and have never looked back.


----------

